
Ask HN: What's your startup's analytics setup? - malandrew
Choosing analytics solutions for the startup I'm working at has proven to be more daunting than I imagined. There are many services to choose from and it's not immediately obvious how you should choose from the many offerings to get not only complete analytics coverage, but also do so in a way where you can integrate them all to get a complete picture without any mismatch. There is too much marketing speech copy on the sites of many analytics startups to properly evaluate them without wasting time and effort to signup, configure and use each one long enough to understand the value they provide.<p>Off the top of my head there are services like Google Analytics, Mixpanel, RJMetrics, Omniture, KISSMetrics, Hubspot, GinzaMetrics, Crowdbooster, GoodData, Totango, MailChimp's Analytics 360,Beevolve, SocialBlaze, CoTweet, etc. etc. etc.<p>Given all the options out there, what are considered the must have analytics solutions for startups? What are people doing about integrating the myriad solutions into something coherent and useful? What are the best tools for bringing in all the data from the different analytics tools you use and displaying them in one place so you can spot phenomena to investigate in more detail?<p>What are all the different things one should be measuring? Website analytics? Newsletter analytics? Facebook/Twitter/Google+ analytics? Site search analytics? etc.<p>Are there any specific analytics solutions for developer tools oriented startups (e.g. Meteor, 10Gen, Basho, etc.)<p>I'm especially interested in hearing from the YC startups, since I figure there maybe a set of analytics tools that are suggested to you guys by the YC partners based on the collective experience of past YC classes.<p>The more details you can provide the better.
======
mskierkowski
I have a love-hate relationship with data. Data is great for helping drive
product, messaging, engagement, etc. However, most data ends up as noise. It's
noise because it isn't actionable.

Ash Maurya wrote this great article on actionable metrics:
[http://www.ashmaurya.com/2010/07/3-rules-to-actionable-
metri...](http://www.ashmaurya.com/2010/07/3-rules-to-actionable-metrics/)

In the end I think it depends on how you want to use the data.

Here are a few things that I find useful:

\- calculating your ROI on customers by correlating marketing efforts with key
metrics. Google Analytics is good for this as you can basically identify the
customer origin with a marketing campaign and how they convert for key
metrics.

\- full funnel perspective and cohort charts for AARRR metrics
([http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2007/09/startup-
metrics....](http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2007/09/startup-
metrics.html)). KISS Metrics and Mixpanel are great for this, but I still
haven't found anything that does the Cohort diagrams that well.

\- experimenting with messaging using A/B testing tools like Visual Web
Optimizer (<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/>) which has it's own analytics.

\- retention email marketing is great with Customer.io (<http://customer.io/>)
but I have fairly limited experience with that.

Other tools include Statsmix (which I think is under-represented); it is
pretty good for collecting custom event data.

Once you have the money for it, tools like Pardot are great for marketing
overall. We just implemented this so I still don't have much experience with
it personally. It's a full marketing automation tool and has other competitors
with higher price tags.

~~~
rywalker
By the way, Ash (and the rest of the the Spark59 team) are working to build a
system to provide pirate metrics dashboard with cohorting, lifecycle email
campaigns, and measuring impact of a/b test by creating cohorts for each group
and reporting results in the context of AARRR.

<http://usercycle.com/>

------
mukaiji
Google analytics is great for basic web stuff (getting origin of requests and
so forth). KISSMetric is phenomenal as well. If you do email marketing, I
think SendGrid might be a good option to measure email engagement metric, on
top of not having to maintain an email service.

If ever you feel like doing more data crunching on your own, I recommend
getting started with Splunk. The company i work for uses it extensively.
Splunk is phenomenal but tricky to use properly (I'll explain). I think the
reason it works so well for us is because every action taken by either the
server or user-facing devices is carefully logged. As a result, we're able to
pull insightful user metrics in highly customizable way that any other service
out there just can't get you. Here's the downside of Splunk: since it's so
hands-on, there's little initial guidance as to what you should be looking at,
and thus the hardest part of Splunk is knowing how to ask the right question.
Beyond that, it definitely has its quirks. For example, I wish it was easier
to export data to do more in depth data analysis with matlab and the likes
(they have a so-so api). I also question the accuracy of their indexing at
times (rumors has it around the office that there are log lines that don't get
properly fetched...). In any case, if you are serious about analytics (and can
afford it in the long run), Splunk is a strong candidate. It will force you to
think long and hard about what exactly you are trying to measure.

edit: grammar.

~~~
malandrew
Isn't splunk just used for server performance monitoring or is it a general
analytics tool?

At a previous job at a hosting company we used splunk, but we used it for
monitoring a couple thousand virtual and physical services. Does it have uses
beyond that?

~~~
bri3d
Splunk is good for log processing of all sorts, including event logs. We log
app events in a custom format, drain to syslog, and ingest into Splunk. It
works great with the exception that some Splunk queries (through the API) can
be quite slow for use in online user-facing analytic dashboards, and it's not
particularly cheap.

------
moepstar
I'm surprised no one has mentioned Piwik[1] so far...

For web-analytics it's almost on par with GA (at least back when i last used
it) and you get to keep your data!

[1] <http://piwik.org/>

~~~
WA
I use it too. I don't want any third party provider use for analytics.

------
pixelmonkey
If you happen to run a content-oriented website (e.g. a blog or blog network)
then in my biased opinion, you should use Parse.ly Dash, which is built
specifically for online content publishers. I'm the founder & CTO:
<http://parse.ly>

No matter what site you run, though, you should use Graphite.

It's open source: <http://graphite.wikidot.com/>

It has a slew of client libraries so that you can instrument everything. See
Etsy's tech post on this, "Measure Anything, Measure Everything":
[http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2011/02/15/measure-anything-
meas...](http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2011/02/15/measure-anything-measure-
everything/)

Here's a concrete example of how we use it at Parse.ly: we instrument all of
our API endpoints for each publisher (customer) that is using our API. We can
put this instrumentation right in our code and thanks to pystatsd and UDP, it
doesn't slow anything down.

This way, we can track which endpoints are being used and be alerted about
spikes and go-lives from big sites. See this graph I generated from Graphite
after toying around with the data to discover some of our top API users:

<http://ubuntuone.com/0CRL8EsDuQjirYczUQCitg>

And here is the Graphite expression I used to generate it:

    
    
        sortByMaxima(averageAbove(stats.api.prod.*.*, 0.01))

------
JoelMarsh
Don't pay for anything!

At least not now: While you may choose to put some money into a serious
analytics package in the future (when you get millions of visitors per month
and have specific measurement interests), there is absolutely no need to do
that when you're small. It's just one more expense to think about.

If you don't know enough to choose one now (which is totally fine!) start with
Google Analytics. It's free, it will do your sites, apps, and real-time stuff
if you need it, your colleagues are likely to be familiar with it already, and
it can cover A/B testing relatively easily.

When you find yourself saying things like "I wish Google Analytics had XYZ
feature" or "GA isn't compatible with ABC thing we love" then you'll have a
checklist for finding something more appropriate to your needs.

Otherwise, use the tools that come for free with services like Facebook and
MailChimp! There are plenty of numbers in those while you're small.

Truly integrating multiple analytics package is — in my opinion — a solid
opportunity for a start-up in itself, so if you're looking for a the one-stop-
shop you probably won't find it. If you do, let us know! :)

~~~
benblodgett
I agree with the 'don't pay for anything early' sentiment, however I don't
think it's good advice to recommend just Google Analytics. The data is wildly
inaccurate and while provides some good stuff, it should not be your only form
of data.

I'd recommend pairing this with the free mixpanel plan and/or getclicky so you
have a few different sources to check each other.

------
jakestein
I'm a cofounder of rjmetrics. You probably won't be surprised to learn that we
have all of our data from billing, product usage, google analytics, zendesk,
hubspot, fogbugz, etc in our rjmetrics account. We give access to all of our
employees and our board.

There are a lot of great tools out there, and we think ours is best at
consolidating, analyzing, and acting on the data that ecommerce and saas
companies have. We don't collect new data for you, which is the focus of a lot
of the other tools mentioned on this thread.

My cofounder actually has a guest post on techcrunch today about the things to
consider when buying or building an analytical system and trying to create a
data driven company: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/27/lessons-for-data-
driven-bus...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/27/lessons-for-data-driven-
businesses)

~~~
calbear81
Funny thing, I was talking to our CTO about RJMetrics and want to better
understand options for going beyond what we do with Google Analytics today.
Can you shoot me an email roger@room77.com?

------
eliekh
It really depends on your business. Are you a b2b? b2c? media outlet? etc...

The question is, do you need Web Analytics to analyze your traffic (sources,
exits, uniques, etc...), Customer Analytics to analyze your user base (unique
customer identification, customer retention...), Mobile Analytics, Server
Monitoring, Email Marketing Analytics etc...

Google Analytics can be the best free solution out there for general web
analytics, it really covers everything you need to know about your "visitors"
and it works really well with media outlets, blogs or websites where visitors
don't identify themselves.

Woopra Customer Analytics (<http://www.woopra.com>) can be a great solution
for you if your visitors identify themselves on your website. Woopra creates a
profile for every single visitor on your website and aggregates visits across
multiple devices (multiple cookies) under one profile when customers identify
themselves. Which reduces the noise dramatically when you're doing reports on
unique customers. Most people access your service across multiple devices
(home, work, iPad, iPhone etc...) and you don't want to count every visitor
multiple times in your reports.

Woopra also allows you to leverage your customer data for sales, marketing and
support purposes as it builds a complete behavioral profile in real-time as
they engage with your website.

My personal favorite Woopra feature is the ability to get push notifications
whenever any visitor or identified customer fits in a certain category and/or
commits one or more specific actions.

The other question you need to ask yourself is "Who's going to be using the
product?". Products & Services are designed differently for Developers /
Product Management, Marketers, Sales, Support...

To summarize: Web Analytics is a very generic term now and you're going to
have to decide what fits better with your business:

A/B Testing: \- Optimizely (Commercial)

Customer Analytics (SaaS): \- Woopra (Commercial & Free) \- KISSMetrics
(Commercial)

Mobile Analytics: \- MixPanel (Commercial & Free) \- Flurry (Free)

News & Media Website Analytics: \- Google Analytics (Free) \- Chartbeat
(Commercial) \- Clicky (Free & Commercial)

Email Marketing Analytics: \- Marketo (Commercial) \- HubSpot (Commercial)

Server Monitoring: \- WebMon (Commercial - recently launched) \- NewRelic
(Commercial)

(Disclosure: I'm founder & CEO of Woopra)

~~~
dshah
Disclosure: I'm founder/CTO of HubSpot.

I agree with you completely. It all depends on the type and stage of business.
If all that's needed is analytics, HubSpot is likely overkill.

One quick piece of advice to the OP: Be careful not to spend too much energy
analyzing the analytics tool choices. Most startups are better off making a
quick decision, and getting back to working on the product.

~~~
malandrew
Yup, in fact getting back to working on the product was my motivation for
asking this question. There is a lot of work to do on the product and the last
place I want to be spending time is on picking and choosing analytics
solutions.

------
ayanb
Andrew, our startup (credii.com) is trying to solve the exact problem you have
- finding the right software for a particular use case - based on facts and
social signal. While we are still not public yet, I believe we can help (and
also learn from your experience). Can I shoot you an email ?

~~~
malandrew
Yup. Fire away.

------
buro9
People should pick analytics according to what they want to solve. Is it some
combination of monitoring or insight, pure insight? Are those insights the
result of just aggregates, or is it user behaviour driven and requires cohorts
and funnels, etc?

One of the questions that should be asked before you hear the answers people
give is "What is your medium and what problem were you trying to solve?".

You can imagine that Stripe does a lot of business via their API and would
want insight into usage and potential problem areas. Part of this may be
solved by log file crunching, but part of the API may be considered to be a
funnel if multiple calls are present... what solution did they use since they
could not use one of the many JavaScript drop-ins?

Email marketing and push notifications have their own problems too... how are
they getting their insight? Did they all use personalised tracking links, what
was the best for this use-case?

The problem with "There are a lot of solutions to pick from" stems from
everyone's problem being subtly different.

For the most part web analytics in a general sense is a solved thing (Google
Analytics), but as soon as you start asking company/product specific questions
about the behaviour of your users you may want to consider Mixpanel, rolling
your own, etc.

I think most people's answer will add more noise to your decision rather than
reduce it. I don't know how to start a poll on HN but it might just be simply
to get a show of hands, determine the most used tools, and then go and take a
close look at just the Top 3 or 5.

> I'm especially interested in hearing from the YC startups, since I figure
> there maybe a set of analytics tools that are suggested to you guys by the
> YC partners based on the collective experience of past YC classes.

I would think that YC companies and alumni actually try and help each other
such that YC companies probably use another YC company product more out of
shared benefit than a perfect match.

I would guess that part of the reason they would use Mixpanel is for this
reason.

------
hu_me
I work on web analytics for several startups here is the general trend.

Google Analytics is the most basic one they start with because its free and
easily extendable.

Kissmetrics or Mixpanel for extended time period analysis (cohort, churn,
clv).

Mailchimp and Visual Website Optimizer offer one click integration with GA.
Mailchimp can be integrated with KM too so that helps tying the data together
initially.

Usually once they setup KM/MP they use it for day to day and keep GA as
backup. But alot of times you'd find yourself going back to GA to measure
impact of an action that you werent tracking in KM.

------
apdinin
We actually ended up rolling our own, but that's because the specifics of our
model required us to be able to track things that a) no other analytics
platform was going to be able to handle; and b) we wanted to retain our own
data. So I'd just add that the proper solution is highly dependent on the
company's model and what the company plans on doing with the info.

As a side note, I would highly suggest NOT building a custom analytics
platform as a startup unless your model simply won't work without it.

~~~
h2s

        > As a side note, I would highly suggest NOT
        > building a custom analytics platform as a
        > startup unless your model simply won't work
        > without it.
    

Seconded. I work at a place that has gone down this path and there are a lot
of pitfalls.

If you go with something like Mixpanel, then that software does what it does.
If somebody wants to measure something that Mixpanel can't, they either have
to go without or make a really good case for getting their desired figures
some other way at huge cost.

Not so with in-house solutions. Because it's _possible_ to constantly measure
more things by investing programmer time, that's what happens. Be it product,
marketing or finance, somebody always has another bright idea or another "I
absolutely cannot do my job any more without this" measuring need.

Because this pressure to add features comes from within, rather than from
outsiders, it's hard to resist. People will push you to ship "just this one
thing" outside of the normal release cycle because it's always "so urgent".
This happens to me several times every sprint because of our internal
analytics software, and it's an enormous time sink when every "just this one
quick thing" needs to be pushed through the QA and release process one by one.

Also, people are happier to put their faith into external products. If
RJMetrics reports a higher-than-expected number of occurrences of event P, you
assume RJMetrics is working correctly and the first question is "What bug in
our system is causing too many of these events to happen?". If the internal
analytics system says the same thing, it's an analytics bug until proven
otherwise. As the maintainer of the analytics system, this gives me de facto
responsibility for identifying and triaging the whole team's bugs.

------
trumfrog31
If you need to analyze things that live in your database (users, transactions,
actions on your site), I recommend RJMetrics.

I work for Shutterstock, a company that is now large enough to have gone
through several phases of data maturity (we recently became a publicly traded
company, which requires a high standard of data integrity and auditability).

We use a variety of tools to look at data: Google Analytics for traffic, a
home grown BI and A/B testing framework, Great Plains for financials, our own
open source toolkits for client side event tracking and data visualization
(<http://bits.shutterstock.com/?p=277> | <http://code.shutterstock.com/>), and
RJMetrics to track and explore KPIs for our smaller business units that don't
have dedicated analyst teams.

RJMetrics makes it incredibly easy to explore and visualize data without
having to spend dev time pulling different views. They also have native
support for things like cohort analysis and customer lifetime value (which
saves a TON of time in Excel). In addition to the dashboards they provide
(that a non-technical person can change and improve) they also have regular
automated emails that help you and the team feel the rhythm of your business.

Basically: unless you are ready to devote a team of BI analysts to your
product, RJMetrics gets you 95% of what you need with 5% of the effort of
rolling something on your own. You'd be crazy to try and replicate this kind
of functionality at an early stage of your business.

------
jcoene
We measure web traffic with Google Analytics. Free, industry standard, works.

We measure app metrics and server/service health with Librato Metrics. A local
statsd instance collects UDP packets from all over our infrastructure then
consolidates and dumps them out to Librato every 60 seconds. We track
thousands of data points every minute and it keeps up without issue. Librato
offers great and flexible visualization of your data without breaking the bank
- highly recommended.

~~~
josephruscio
Co-Founder/CTO at Librato here, just wanted to say thanks for the kind words,
and include a link ;-): <http://librato.com>

------
sedwards
We use Google Analytics, KissMetrics, New Relic, Pardot, Tracelytics.

I always go back to Google Analytics to check whether something else is
broken, its just the de facto standard against which everything else is
compared.

We recently rolled out KissMetrics for customer tracking and have been very
impressed with it so far. The biggest difference of course is the base unit
for KM is an action someone took, rather than just a pageview.

Being able to tie back those actions down to one user is also great when you
are starting out to see the typical path someone takes before performing some
action. Google Analytics only shows funnels in aggregate as all data is
anonymous.

The general hierarchy of tools typically goes Google Analytics, then
KissMetrics/Mixpanel, then Pardot/Marketo/Intercom.

Careful though when loading up all these scripts, at OpenSesame we are very
tool happy and it became a problem for page load times. <http://bit.ly/RABRJv>

------
ojiikun
Log every single action, decision, call, message, visit, and fault in detail.
Log it with structure. Log it in JSON.

Now go start playing with RecordStream:
<https://github.com/benbernard/RecordStream>

You can perform any post-facto analysis you can dream up - tomorrow or three
years from now.

~~~
WA
Sounds interesting, care to give an example how you use it exactly? You dump
everything to JSON and then simply run some RecordStream queries on the data?
Or do you generate something visual?

~~~
ojiikun
If you're lucky enough to log straight to JSON, you can pipe straight into
recs. Otherwise, recs-frommultire is a great way to get the stream started.

From there, I typically end up using recs-grep or recs-xform to filter or
transform the raw data. This is when you can isolate the data of interest or
exclude data you don't particularly want. You can also transform dates and
times or change units of measure.

The actual analytics tend to be done with recs-collate. This lets you
aggregate in almost any way you desire and get a ton of great stats out.

For presentation, reds-totable gives you a nice, quick glance at results, and
recs-tognuplot gives you quick graphs. For additional fun and presentation,
recs-tocsv is a good way to go.

A really, really, simple example: 1) cat your webserver log to recs-
frommultire, defining an expression to pull our URLs, page lantencies, and
response codes 2) pipe to recs-grep and filter out URLs that aren't of
interest, like favico gets

2) pipe to recs-grep to select only 200s 3) pipe to recs-xform to translate
dates into something like a utc millisecond 4) pipe to recs-collate to build a
histogram of average latencies for each unique url 5) pipe to recs-totable for
prettified output

The real power of the system lies in the ability to chain transforms. You can
bucket out percentiles, dice by many dimensions, and collate along many axes.
Best of all, since it's just shell commands, you can mix in perl or python for
extra-complex steps.

------
jparker165
Home-grown systems deserve a place in this discussion as well.

For my point I'll break up analytics into halves: (1) collection and storage
of data (2) analysis and presentation

Splunk is an example of something that only does the second half, as
collection and storage are done in your own application logs. The downside as
noted here is that this requires much customization to teach splunk how to
interpret your logs.

On the other hand systems like GA, Mixpanel, Omniture, etc. provide powerful
analysis and presentation out of the box, but keep the data locked up in a
proprietary format that's usually never available outside their systems.

My personal preference for start-ups is to follow both paths: (A) implement
some closed system like GA/Mixpanel that will work immediately (B)
simultaneously record all useful data yourself and implement analysis systems
as is justified

edit - i guess you can't hack it to look like bullets with spacing

~~~
alexatkeplar
At SnowPlow we break home-grown analytics down into five stages:

    
    
         Track -> Collect -> ETL -> Store -> Analyse
    

SnowPlow straddles all five stages - and the data is in non-proprietary
formats throughout.

Have a look at <https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow> if you want to find out
more...

~~~
jparker165
Nice, I've gotten close to building this exact data flow from scratch and it
was not fun.

You're just missing step 6 ("-> Present"). I'd build some really simple jquery
datatables template that will present the output of a hive query, if only to
have some screenshots for non-technical people involved in the decision.

~~~
alexatkeplar
Thanks jparker, and you're totally right - we are still missing 6. -> Present
:-) We will get round to it - it should be easier once we have connected
Infobright as a storage option alongside Hive...

------
jyu
It's easy to get analysis paralysis with analytics, because pretty much
anything can be measured now. You'll need benchmark analytics like visits,
pageviews, etc; then you'll want key performance indicator (KPI) metrics that
change over time. The KPI stuff will vary depending on what you think is
important for users to do. For instance, if you were an e-commerce store, then
you'd want to look at cart abandon rates, conversion rates by category,
traffic by category, conversion rates by traffic sources, week over week
revenues, 30 day daily average, 90 day daily average. For cohort analysis and
anything money related, I've found custom sql queries displayed on a reporting
page isn't too hard to do, and it's great when your KPI's change or you want
to add more into reporting later.

------
codewright
Mixpanel (web) and Mixpanel (iOS).

Our Product/Marketing Maven and iOS engineer are both obsessed with Mixpanel.

~~~
malandrew
I know Mixpanel is super useful for measuring specific actions, flows and
features within a webapp that you want to measure and promote, but does it
have utility beyond this use case? How are you guys using it?

Were I working on a webapp at my current startup, it would certainly be my
first choice as an analytics tool of the ones I'm familiar with. However, I'm
not working on a webapp. Instead I'm working on a javascript library/framework
that developers will integrate into their own products once it is released,
I'm not sure whether mixpanel provides value to me except by proxy if/when our
customers use mixpanel themselves and share some of their insights with me.

~~~
adityakothadiya
Actually you can use Mixpanel exactly for that. We're a B2B company and have
exact same use case as yours. We provide some Javascript code that our
customers add on their sites. We don't require our customers to have Mixpanel
account and we also don't load our Mixpanel JS to our customers' site.

What we do is - we send requests to our server from our customers' site with
key information that we want to track, and then we send those events to
Mixpanel through server API (e.g. PHP) calls.

It works really well for us. We're measuring how our customers' customers are
using our Javascript based widget, and are able to improve our performance,
engagement, etc.

Hope this helps.

------
lazy_nerd
Lots of different analytics solutions suited for different scenarios mentioned
in your list. Each one serves a different need even though there is some
degree of overlap between them. You need to answer questions about your
business to figure out which tools you should be using - Are you guys in the
enterprise or consumer space? How do you market your startup's products? Do
you use Email Marketing? Do you use Social Media to promote your startup or
its products? What are the metrics you should be measuring to understand if
your business is growing? Answer to these questions will determine which
analytic solutions you should be using for your startup.

------
paborden
At Monetate, we rely a great deal on Google Analytics as well as a tool like
Raven. With some TLC, Google Analytics can tell you a great deal. Here's a
blog post that one of our marketing director's wrote recently that may be
helpful: [http://www.contentmarketinginstitute.com/2012/06/content-
mar...](http://www.contentmarketinginstitute.com/2012/06/content-marketing-
metrics-that-drive-action/)

------
rabidsnail
All of those products exist because they all have slightly different benefits
and drawbacks. What cocktail of analytics products is right for you depends on
your specific needs. In general I would say use google analytics (because it's
free), and when you want to pull a report that google analytics can't give
you, consider what other service(s) could.

~~~
malandrew
Completely agree, which is why I asked the question. I wanted to hear more
about the analytics cocktails of others and the startup they are working on to
determine which ones may be useful to investigate further if their startup is
analogous in someway to the one I'm working at now.

------
martinbottanek
Have you seen the "What are the most popular services used by Y Combinator
startups?" infographics? Mixpanel seems to be doing extremely well among YC
startups.

[http://blog.competemonkey.com/post/34661393079/what-are-
the-...](http://blog.competemonkey.com/post/34661393079/what-are-the-most-
popular-services-used-by-yc-startups)

------
benblodgett
I use google analytics as a historical record, but very rarely review it.

Mixpanel for event tracking, getclicky for real time site stats (only
monitored when we have pr/marketing stuff going on).

StatsD and Graphite for user facing analytics (I run a marketplace for
cranes/heavy machinery so advertisers need to review just their stuff).

------
StavrosK
I had the same problem, which is why I created Instahero:
<http://www.instahero.com/>

You can extend it to cover any sort of reporting you need. Nothing else I've
used could cover all the cases I needed.

------
gtmtg
I haven't used it myself, but the folks at Github have made Gauges
(<http://get.gaug.es>)... It looks pretty powerful and intuitive and offers
real-time analytics.

------
eduardordm
You need to be aware that every tool of this kind comes with at least 30K of
javascript and at least one additional request.

Below is my current setup

Web site: KISSmetrics Google Analytics New Relic

Server: New relic

Mailing: MailChimp Google Analytics

~~~
Hovertruck
> You need to be aware that every tool of this kind comes with at least 30K of
> javascript and at least one additional request.

Chartbeat's JS is only 3k gzipped
(<http://static.chartbeat.com/js/chartbeat.js>). We work very hard to keep it
as small as possible while providing as much utility as we can.

------
streblo
We've gotten a lot of mileage out of fnordmetric:
<https://github.com/paulasmuth/fnordmetric>

------
slacko
How you measure analytics for your app instead? We are using mixpanel on our
Phonegap app. What's your experience with analytics on native platforms?

~~~
michaelmior
We looked at a lot of solutions for tracking in iPhone apps. We tried Flurry
(<http://www.flurry.com/>) for a while, but they wouldn't give us access to
our raw event data. After more investigation, we decided to go with Mixpanel.
Their web interface is great for answering quick questions and we can export
all the raw event data whenever we need to more heavy analysis.

------
taf2
we use google analytics, mixpanel, calltrackingmetrics, and newrelic.

------
sjg007
ChartIO?

~~~
malandrew
Can you provide more details on how you use Chart.IO? Seems like it could be
useful for aggregation of different sources, but that doesn't seem like
something they promote as a feature they support. They mention Google
Analytics, but not many different analytics tool beyond GA.

~~~
sjg007
They can link with your cloud DB, mysql or other data sources. Useful for
making dashboards.

------
bravoyankee
I'm using Hitsniffer: <http://Hitsniffer.com> for real-time analytics. I have
been for a few years now. Highly recommended.

Google analytics I usually have automatically emailed to me every week. I
should be more vigilant about utilizing it.

